# Bad case of FLU...should I stop HGH...



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey....

I'm currently using 4iu rips atm....

But I woke up yesterday with a bad case of flu, should I stop using the hgh while I get better? or should I carry on, as HGH is supposed to be good for the immune system?....any advice appreciated


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

If it isn't casuing you any discomfort I'd just carry on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just carry on! I find when I start a course I always seem to come down with a flu or chest infection! Just up your vitamin c and carry on


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

zack amin said:


> If it isn't casuing you any discomfort I'd just carry on.


Thanks mate....

Yes I'm fine with the Hgh, just feel like sh!t....


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Just carry on! I find when I start a course I always seem to come down with a flu or chest infection! Just up your vitamin c and carry on


That's funny.... when I started I got ear infection, and now flu....

Do you think it's a coincidence that u come down with flu, chest infection? or do you think it's related to the growth?

Thanks mate


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

haza said:


> That's funny.... when I started I got ear infection, and now flu....
> 
> Do you think it's a coincidence that u come down with flu, chest infection? or do you think it's related to the growth?
> 
> Thanks mate


If its not linked its a mega coincidence! Each time I use gear/hgh (or even change brands) I seem to come down with something! Wether it just shocks your immune system for a day or 2 and you get in contact with a bug within that time I don't know! But I always up my vitamins and stuff the week prior to starting new courses


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> If its not linked its a mega coincidence! Each time I use gear/hgh (or even change brands) I seem to come down with something! Wether it just shocks your immune system for a day or 2 and you get in contact with a bug within that time I don't know! But I always up my vitamins and stuff the week prior to starting new courses


Yeah same here mate, when I used to use big doses of test I always came down with something....

And the same with hgh has happened, so i think it has got something to do with the immune system, going to up all vitamins and just curl up on the sofa I think, cheers mate


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

It's also flu season. I've been trying my best to avoid people I know who have it but it seems like everyone is getting it at the moment.


----------

